# If Only I had a 1D X Mark II



## mackguyver (Feb 2, 2016)

As many of us look at our current cameras with sad eyes, we begin to imagine what we could if only we had the newest and greatest camera of them all, the 1D X Mark II.

What would you be able to do, if only you had a 1D X Mark II???

I would:

Go out under a new moon to take macro photos of black widows -- handheld with my 180mm macro
Flash my camera (only) in Rio to get through security and have Usain Bolt sign it after taking THE photo that proves 1mm of him crossed the line first
Be the first person to take a picture of a black hole (handheld, of course)
Use my camera to take spy photos of DxOMark's facility showing how they _really_ test Canon sensors
Show the camera to Chuck Westfall Norris and humble him with the speed and toughness
Leave my Ikelite housing at home next time I dive
Shoot and easily track peregrine falcons diving using an 800mm +2x
Replace the esteemed 16-year old Beckham boy on the next Burberry shoot - so it would go Testino - Beckham - 1D X Mark II-man
Take over Annie Liebovitz's assignments so she can retire
Post comparison photos with the 1D X and D5...and _Break the Internet_ (sorry )

...and


Actually get paid to take photos again

That's my modest list - but what would you do?


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 2, 2016)

Alas, I have no 1DX2.... so I was forced to take pictures at work today with an iPhone..... Oh the shame!


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 2, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Alas, I have no 1DX2.... so I was forced to take pictures at work today with an iPhone..... Oh the shame!


So sorry to hear that, but in comparison - iPhone shots make your cats look like kittens -- and the 1D X Mark II will make them look like lions.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 2, 2016)

Scare the wildlife, with the sound of the shutter?

Be expelled concerts for disturbing the musicians?

Use my new camera to hammer nails?

Kill camera thieves, striking it with 1DX Mark II?


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 2, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Alas, I have no 1DX2.... so I was forced to take pictures at work today with an iPhone..... Oh the shame!
> ...


They are hiding under the bed and refused to be photographed by such a lowly camera as an iPhone... I may need to upgrade.... I need the 1DX2 to be able to catch the split second lightning fast movements of the kitten in a poorly lit room!


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 2, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Scare the wildlife, with the sound of the shutter?
> 
> Be expelled concerts for disturbing the musicians?
> 
> ...


You can do most of those with the existing camera already, but not at 16FPS of course


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 2, 2016)

If I only had a 1DX2, I could shoot at a much higher ISO, and then I could be using a faster shutter speed. My crop camera just does not cut it.... I need a faster shutter speed!


----------



## Besisika (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry Mack but I am actually impresses about the camera, although all of my interests are purely video related.
I would have pulled the trigger if the Canadian $ was strong.
50% of my failed footage so far are related to focus and the new system is one of a kind. They simply studied the weakness of the DPAF on the C100/300 and fixed them all in the 1DX II
This won't replace a focus puller in cinematography, but for a one-band event shooter like me this is a holy grail.

1 - You can move the focusing square wherever you want
2 - face tracking is available to all L glasses and seems to be spot on (time to tell), but most of all covers the whole screen
3 - you can customize the focusing speed and yet they still provided a focus lock.
4 - you can rack focus, and customize it to your need, when using touch screen
5 - they said about selecting an object and tell the camera to follow it (I don't know yet how).

The way I see it, this is more a 1DC MK II rather than 1DX II and I expect the owners of the 1DC to upgrade more than 1DX owners.

Anyway, to your question:
1 - I will shoot the bride and father coming towards me with confidence
2 - I will rack focus between the bride and groom with confidence
3 - I will push in and pull out that wedding ring anytime on any slider
4 - I will shoot with 100-400 II indoor anytime.

but most of all, I won't have to drag with me a C100 and 1DX anymore one 1DX 2 and a back up will do the job.
Many 70D users, if they want to pull the trigger, will find this one far better due to the far superior power and full frame DOF
Yes, it won't replace the C100, but with a change of mindset I won't have trouble adapting at all.
4:2:2 is available through HDMI and there is no C-log but I have been using cinestyle for sometime and it does the job for what I do.
I don't care about 4K nor 1080P 120fps, at least for now.

So all in all, I would shoot more videos than photos, IF I had a 1DX II.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 4, 2016)

If I had a 1Dx II I could stop using the xerox to take photos of my butt. The 70D has always crops too much (splits the manscape). My website would look more professional.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2016)

Somehow, I have no inclination to go out and buy one!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 4, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Somehow, I have no inclination to go out and buy one!



You probably have a 1Dx. I'd skip the new one too if I had one already.


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 4, 2016)

I would take it to Yellowstone and stand next to other photographers and gloat.
Of course i would also set it in JPG mode and would do a continual non stop burst the entire time.

but wait...

I missed the point of the thread, which was to say something it might not be possible to do.


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 4, 2016)

I would take a month off to learn how to use the thing. I imagine the manual (yes I read them) is about 600 pages long! I would then take another 10 years off going around the world using it.

Wait, I would have to wake up from that dream and go back to work. Oh well.

sek


----------

